# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فنری کردن کتب

## amiramiramir79

سلام بچه ها تو شهر شما کتابارو با چه قیمتی سیمی میکنن؟

----------


## amins

من میبرم دانشگاه همونجا سیمیش میکنم /// کتابی 1500
بالاخره 4 سال درس خوندم حق اب و گل دارم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hanjera

والا من یه بار بردم فنر بزنن با کپی
صد صفحه پشت رو پرینت کرد با کاغذ a4 که هم فنر زد و هم از اون طلق ها گذاشت شد هشت تومن..( حدود شش هفت ماه پیش )

----------


## Röntgen

من رفتم مبتکرانمو سیمی کردم 2 هزار تومن برای برش کتاب گرفتن اگر اشتباه نکنم 8 تومن برای فنر
البته بستگی به قطر کتابت هم داره مثلا کتاب  با قطر کم هزینه فنرش کمتر میشه تا یک کتاب با قطر بیشتر !
موفق باشی.

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

فنرو بیخیال
کتاب باید زیر دست ادم راحت جابه جا شه راحت قسمت مورد نظر پیدا شه
من کتابای قطورمو تیکه تیکه کردم  :Yahoo (21):  هر وقت هر مبحثی ازش بخوام بخونم همونو میارم

----------


## alish78

دوستان کتاب  800 یا 900 صفحه ای سیمی میشه یا باید دو تیکه ش کنن بعد سیمی کنن؟

----------


## alivesali

> دوستان کتاب  800 یا 900 صفحه ای سیمی میشه یا باید دو تیکه ش کنن بعد سیمی کنن؟


اره میشه

----------


## dr.arad

هزینه فنر کردن 3 تومنه و ربطی به قطر کتاب هم نداره اما معمولا اگر کتاباتون زیاد باشن تخفیف میدن

----------


## alish78

> هزینه فنر کردن 3 تومنه و ربطی به قطر کتاب هم نداره اما معمولا اگر کتاباتون زیاد باشن تخفیف میدن


داداش اینجا من یه کتاب 400 صفحه ای فنر زدم 8500 گرفت

----------


## Destiny hope

کتاب 800و خرده ای صفحه ای منو با 6000تومن فنری کردن.

----------


## alish78

> اره میشه


عجب! من اینجا واسه هر کی میبرم میگه نمیشه باید دو تیکش کنیم منم راستش دلم نمیاد کتابو خراب کنم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## gissiya

کاش میشد کل زیست رو فنری کرد
حیف نمیشه
سایز دوم با سابز سوم و چهارم یکی نی

----------


## Dean

عجب تاپیک پر محتوایی

----------


## IMAN7

بحث خیلی سنگینه کمرم گرفت :Yahoo (97):  :Yahoo (33): 
اول تاپیک یه 18+ میزدین نامردا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## pedramgh

عجب تاپیکی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dr.arad

> داداش اینجا من یه کتاب 400 صفحه ای فنر زدم 8500 گرفت


والا من اهوازم کتاب 600 صفحه ای رو 3 تومن فنر کردم

----------


## alish78

> والا من اهوازم کتاب 600 صفحه ای رو 3 تومن فنر کردم


کجا رفتی منم بابا کارش اهوازه بهش میگم بره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

ناموسا دیگ بعضی موضوع ها برای این انجمن مناسب نیست مثل همین تایپک پرمحتوا و مفهومی که شاید مهندسین ناسا بتون بهت کمک کنن دوست گلم : )))

----------


## Ellaa_A

واقعا نمیتونم پاسخگوی سوالای سخت این تاپیک باشم. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alirezahpr

از این تاپیک قیمت های مختلف و کم فروشی حس میشه

----------


## alish78

اقا ببخشید غلط کردم :Yahoo (20): 
من دیدم این تاپیک هست گفتم بیام سوالمو توش بپرسم شرمنده

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

ای بابا... چه اشکالی داره؟ خو سواله واسه آدم پیش میاد دیگه.... شمام به همه چی گیر میدین :Yahoo (106):

----------


## loading

کجا ها سیمی میکنن؟

----------


## gallant

مگه تخته فنری کنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina_77

فنری نکن 
ممکنه از دستت بیفته یا پرتش کنی 
میشکنه ی دردسر جدید

----------


## .khosro.

> فنرو بیخیال
> کتاب باید زیر دست ادم راحت جابه جا شه راحت قسمت مورد نظر پیدا شه
> من کتابای قطورمو تیکه تیکه کردم  هر وقت هر مبحثی ازش بخوام بخونم همونو میارم


عاغا چه کاریه؟ خدایی آدم ی سال میخواد با این کتابا نشست و برخاست کنه،به نظر من آدم باید دل بده بهشون که خوندنشون شیرین بشه ، من که ی بار فقط ی ورقه کتابم ی ذره چرب شد، کلی عزا گرفتم بالاسر کتاب :Yahoo (23):  ولی ی چیزی میگم به همه بچه ها ی شب اجراش کنن تاثیرشو ببینن...شاید احمقانه به نظر برسه ولی بعضی وقتا که میخواین کتاب رو بردارین یا بذارید سر جاش ببوسیدش و ازش تشکر کنید بابت چیزایی که بهتون یاد میده  :Yahoo (8):  خدا شاهده کتابه با اینکه جون نداره ولی کلی بهت انرژی مثبت میده...الانم برام مهم نیست که کسی مسخره کنه این کار منو،چون خودم خیلی خوب میدونم چه تاثیر عجیبی داره عشق ورزیدن به کتاب

----------


## persian_sphinx

> کجا ها سیمی میکنن؟


سلام توی مراکز کپی جاهایی که پلات میگیرین فنر هم میکنن 




> فنری نکن 
> ممکنه از دستت بیفته یا پرتش کنی 
> میشکنه ی دردسر جدید


سلام فکر میکنم منظورتون شیرازه های پلاستیکی باشه که فنر فلزی هم هست میتونین از فنر فلزی استفاده کنین مقاومت خوبی دارن 


ولی در کل شخصا با فنر کردن کتاب چندان راحت نیستم و ترجیح میدم کتابهایی که کیفیت کمتری دارن و بعد از مدتی ممکنه ورق ورق بشن رو هم منگنه کنم اگر قطر کتابم زیاده منگه بلند هم هست و میتونین دو طرف کتاب بزنین کامل میگیره کتاب رو به نظرم خیلی بهتر از فنر هست

----------


## seven

> عاغا چه کاریه؟ خدایی آدم ی سال میخواد با این کتابا نشست و برخاست کنه،به نظر من آدم باید دل بده بهشون که خوندنشون شیرین بشه ، من که ی بار فقط ی ورقه کتابم ی ذره چرب شد، کلی عزا گرفتم بالاسر کتاب ولی ی چیزی میگم به همه بچه ها ی شب اجراش کنن تاثیرشو ببینن...شاید احمقانه به نظر برسه ولی بعضی وقتا که میخواین کتاب رو بردارین یا بذارید سر جاش ببوسیدش و ازش تشکر کنید بابت چیزایی که بهتون یاد میده  خدا شاهده کتابه با اینکه جون نداره ولی کلی بهت انرژی مثبت میده...الانم برام مهم نیست که کسی مسخره کنه این کار منو،چون خودم خیلی خوب میدونم چه تاثیر عجیبی داره عشق ورزیدن به کتاب


من رو همه کتابام رد پایی از غذا یافت میشد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .khosro.

> من رو همه کتابام رد پایی از غذا یافت میشد


همین کارارو میکنید کتاب قهرش میاد مطلبو یاد نمیده دیگه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## seven

> همین کارارو میکنید کتاب قهرش میاد مطلبو یاد نمیده دیگه


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## .khosro.

> 


اینو شوخی کردم ولی درباره مطلب اول که نوشتم کاملا جدی بودم...

----------


## persian_sphinx

> من رو همه کتابام رد پایی از غذا یافت میشد


سلام پس اگه اینجوریاست ما هم با کتاب خورشت بخوریم و آبمیوه بریزیم رو برگه هاش یعنی ؟
__________
پانوشت *:* *مصاحبه با رتبه 898 منطقه 2 رشته تجربی کنکور 96 - فاطمه نعیمی مرندی*

----------


## seven

> اینو شوخی کردم ولی درباره مطلب اول که نوشتم کاملا جدی بودم...


بله هرکسی با ی کارخاص یه حس خوب بهش دس میده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mina_77

> من رو همه کتابام رد پایی از غذا یافت میشد


دقیقا 
از خورشت سبزی گرفته تا خورشتای دیگه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## seven

> سلام پس اگه اینجوریاست ما هم با کتاب خورشت بخوریم و آبمیوه بریزیم رو برگه هاش یعنی ؟
> __________
> پانوشت :*موضوع:* *مصاحبه با رتبه 898 منطقه 2 رشته تجربی کنکور 96 - فاطمه نعیمی مرندی*


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
بله یکی از کلید های موفقیت خوراکه :Yahoo (4): آبمیوه ترجیحا هلو باشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## seven

> سلام پس اگه اینجوریاست ما هم با کتاب خورشت بخوریم و آبمیوه بریزیم رو برگه هاش یعنی ؟
> __________
> پانوشت :*موضوع:* *مصاحبه با رتبه 898 منطقه 2 رشته تجربی کنکور 96 - فاطمه نعیمی مرندی*


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
بله یکی از کلید های موفقیت خوراکه :Yahoo (4): آبمیوه ترجیحا هلو باشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .khosro.

> سلام پس اگه اینجوریاست ما هم با کتاب خورشت بخوریم و آبمیوه بریزیم رو برگه هاش یعنی ؟
> __________
> پانوشت *:* *مصاحبه با رتبه 898 منطقه 2 رشته تجربی کنکور 96 - فاطمه نعیمی مرندی*


نه با کتابات مهربون باشی به نفع جفتتونه، مثل ی جور رابطه همزیستی میمونه :Yahoo (76): البته اینی که دوستان هم میگن ی جور رابطه همزیستیه هاااا ،مثلا دوستان غذای کتابو تامین میکنن، کتابم در عوض بهشون درس یاد میده :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## persian_sphinx

> نه با کتابات مهربون باشی به نفع جفتتونه، مثل ی جور رابطه همزیستی میمونهالبته اینی که دوستان هم میگن ی جور رابطه همزیستیه هاااا ،مثلا دوستان غذای کتابو تامین میکنن، کتابم در عوض بهشون درس یاد میده


سلام دوست خوبم راستش رو بخواین من کتاب خونه تقریبا بزرگی دارم و روی کتابهام حساس هستم خیلی . 
البته در مورد کتابهای کنکور و درسی نه به اون شکل که خط و حاشیه نویسی و .. نداشته باشه و به نظرم کتاب کنکور رو باید اینجوری خوند وگرنه ناراحت میشه و خودش یواش یواش با چند بار خوندن برگه هاش دِفورمه میشه 

این رو هم که دوستان گفتن شوخی بود و به هر حال چون از دوستانی بودن که رتبه اورده بودن و مصاحبه شون تو سایت بود با ایشون همراهی کردم 




> بله یکی از کلید های موفقیت خوراکهآبمیوه ترجیحا هلو باشه



 :Yahoo (76): بله یادم میمونه آب هلو بگیرم و چند قطره ای هم به کتابم بدم جون بگیره

----------


## .khosro.

[QUOTE=persian_sphinx;1210286]سلام دوست خوبم راستش رو بخواین من کتاب خونه تقریبا بزرگی دارم و روی کتابهام حساس هستم خیلی . 
البته در مورد کتابهای کنکور و درسی نه به اون شکل که خط و حاشیه نویسی و .. نداشته باشه و به نظرم کتاب کنکور رو باید اینجوری خوند وگرنه ناراحت میشه و خودش یواش یواش با چند بار خوندن برگه هاش دِفورمه میشه 

این رو هم که دوستان گفتن شوخی بود و به هر حال چون از دوستانی بودن که رتبه اورده بودن و مصاحبه شون تو سایت بود با ایشون همراهی کردم 

ایول خیلی خوبه...نه منم منظورم همون بود وگرنه حاشیه نویسی و هایلایت کردن و علامت گذاری تستای خفن که از واجبات کتاب کنکوره...ولی خو غذا ریختن رو کتاب خیلی ستمه دیگه خدایی :Yahoo (12):

----------


## MiNA.77

من که رو کتابام خیلی حساسم و وسواسی...به حدی که کتابم اگه یکم خیس میشد و برگه هاش چین میوفتاد نیم ساعت گریه میکردم. :Yahoo (76): 
یکبار سال اول دبیرستان دبیر فیزیکمون برای ساکت کردن بچه ها از کتاب فیزیک من استفاده کرد و با بن کتاب چندین بار کوبید رو میز
کتابم هم جلدش پاره شد هم مچاله شد :Yahoo (21): دو هفته براش عزا گرفتم...
دیگه هیچوقت از کیفم درش نیوردم که دبیره دوباره نیاد و بگیره دستش...هنوزم نبخشیدمش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## pouryamorovati

> من که رو کتابام خیلی حساسم و وسواسی...به حدی که کتابم اگه یکم خیس میشد و برگه هاش چین میوفتاد نیم ساعت گریه میکردم.
> یکبار سال اول دبیرستان دبیر فیزیکمون برای ساکت کردن بچه ها از کتاب فیزیک من استفاده کرد و با بن کتاب چندین بار کوبید رو میز
> کتابم هم جلدش پاره شد هم مچاله شددو هفته براش عزا گرفتم...
> دیگه هیچوقت از کیفم درش نیوردم که دبیره دوباره نیاد و بگیره دستش...هنوزم نبخشیدمش


منم کتابای یه دختریو گرفتم لاش باز نشده ولی تستاشو زده!!! کلا تا نخورده

ولی من پدرشونو دراوردم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## MiNA.77

> منم کتابای یه دختریو گرفتم لاش باز نشده ولی تستاشو زده!!! کلا تا نخورده
> 
> ولی من پدرشونو دراوردم


چرا اخه.. کتاب گناه داره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## susba

طرف ما که سیمی رو هرکتاب دوهزارتومن می گیرن.کتاب با قطع متوسط.خیلی چاق باشه چهارهزارتومن.
کلا هم سیمی کردن واسه کنکور خوبه من صحافی کتابام بد بود به ماه نکشیده ورق ورق شدن :Yahoo (76): کتابای مهم و قطور رو سیمی کنین راحتتره.

----------


## arisa

> طرف ما که سیمی رو هرکتاب دوهزارتومن می گیرن.کتاب با قطع متوسط.خیلی چاق باشه چهارهزارتومن.
> کلا هم سیمی کردن واسه کنکور خوبه من صحافی کتابام بد بود به ماه نکشیده ورق ورق شدنکتابای مهم و قطور رو سیمی کنین راحتتره.


چاق نباشه لاغر باشه چی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## susba

> چاق نباشه لاغر باشه چی؟


دیگه از این سوالای سخت ازم نپرس که گیر می کنم :Yahoo (76): 
لاغرشم سیمی کن ضرر نداره.کتاب ورق ورق کلافه می کنه آدمو.

----------


## kurdish boy

یه ممد کپی هس !
کتابا رو سیمی میکنه هزار تومن ای کیو ریاضی رو بهش دادم دو تومن گرفت گفت حجیمه!
یه بار یه فلافل خوردم با دوغ ...دوغش بد نبود !
گفتم چند میشه داداش گفت 3500 گفتم دوغت اشغال بود فقط سه تومن بهت میدم گفت باشه اینم شانس ماست گفتم برو ناشکری نکن تو در مقایسه با بقیه لاکی لوکی !
الان این فلال هیچ ربطی به تاپیک نداشت همان طور که این تاپیک هیچ ربطی به انجمن کنکور نداشت !!

----------


## El Nino

من میکرو فیزیکمو سیمی کردم  5 تومن برا 2 جلدش 
برا فیزیک 1و 2 جلد نارنجی بگیرید و فیزیک 3 بنفش مایل به آبی
 :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (10):

----------

